

Show HN: My Cool CV - cpayne
http://mycoolcv.com/

======
bilawal
With complete respect and admiration for your efforts, I don't feel like
signing up because it looks atrocious. I know the project may be low budget,
but even if it's free, you still need to sell it to your target market.

------
cpayne
A friend just launched their Cool CV service. Please let us know your
thoughts, ideas, or questions.

------
vojant
This page doesn't look good enough to convince me, that you can create
beautiful cv.

